# What size drilled hole to install a charging port in a car??



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I'm going to install some marker lamps and Hartford's chimney lamps in the interior of my AMS shorty caboose. Has anyone installed these? I need to know the drill size to put a hole in the bottom of the car for this port.









As you can see, it is not a true round. Size of port is 5.5mm X 2.5mm


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary

I found the following... but that I would think is designed for thin sheet metal and unless the thickness of the plastic is similar it may not work???









Intertex - Philmore 2487 DC Power Panel Mount Jack - Mounting Hole .437[/b]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 22 Feb 2013 12:25 AM 
Gary

I found the following...

Intertex - Philmore 2487 DC Power Panel Mount Jack - Mounting Hole .437[/b]


Hey Steve,

Thank you very much! The site I got the photo from was NOT Intertex AND they didn't have the hole size! You would think that would be a common item to include. I'm not too concerned about the thickness of the plastic because Jonathan has used these on my other installs he has done for me. I'm confident this will get the job done.

Thanks again.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Gary.

Is there any particular reason why you could not use the ones that are in the BIK-U3a/b installation kits that Jonathon gets from me? 











They used to be available from Radio Shack part # 273-1583.

Drill hole size is 5/16"


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
That is kind of an odd jack for your application. I have always used ones like Tony mentioned from Radio Shack. Much easier.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 21 Feb 2013 11:19 PM 
OK, I'm going to install some marker lamps and Hartford's chimney lamps in the interior of my AMS shorty caboose. Has anyone installed these? I need to know the drill size to put a hole in the bottom of the car for this port.









As you can see, it is not a true round. Size of port is 5.5mm X 2.5mm
Gary if you don't have a drill size gizmo like this:








It is a good investment - I think Harbor Freight sells them, too.

I agree about using a more standard unit, but, if you already have what the one in your posting just drill a few holes in some scrap wood or plastic till you find the hole that fits best. 

dave


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks folks, but I checked Radio Shack online just now and that part number apparently doesn't exist. I have a large electronics house here in Burbank to check, but I need to know the full descriptive name AND a part number or they just don't bother to help. I agree Paul that this port is "odd", that's why I kept emailing you about it. 

Tony: Jonathan mailed these parts to me over two years ago and this is what he sent. I agree that this port is way easier to install! Will the BIK-U3a/b kits fit a 5.5mm X 2.5mm plug? 

I'm not much of an electronics person as you can see. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dbodnar on 22 Feb 2013 09:22 AM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 21 Feb 2013 11:19 PM 
OK, I'm going to install some marker lamps and Hartford's chimney lamps in the interior of my AMS shorty caboose. Has anyone installed these? I need to know the drill size to put a hole in the bottom of the car for this port.









As you can see, it is not a true round. Size of port is 5.5mm X 2.5mm
Gary if you don't have a drill size gizmo like this:








It is a good investment - I think Harbor Freight sells them, too.

I agree about using a more standard unit, but, if you already have what the one in your posting just drill a few holes in some scrap wood or plastic till you find the hole that fits best. 

dave
Hi Dave,

I'm a retired tool and die maker and I have several drill gages in my tool box. The "problem" is that this charging port "snaps" into place. Once in, I would probably "destroy" it getting it out of the gage. Good suggestion though. Thank you.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, how about this one? Part number and hole size given. Also is 5.5mm X 2.5mm.

http://www.intertexelectronics.com/...P5446.aspx

NOW I have a name and a number.

Again, thanks for the help. This is what MLS IS about!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The stock number was 274-1583 but even that isn't listed anymore. Radio Shack is getting to be nothing more than a toy store. They do still have the 274-1576 listed. It will work just as well. Thats also a 2.5mm jack, metal instead of plastic , Radio Shack size N. You might be able to just cut or grind the tabs and stuff off the one you have, drill a hole for it and glue it into place.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 22 Feb 2013 10:46 AM 
The stock number was 274-1583 but even that isn't listed anymore. Radio Shack is getting to be nothing more than a toy store. They do still have the 274-1576 listed. It will work just as well. Thats also a 2.5mm jack, metal instead of plastic , Radio Shack size N. You might be able to just cut or grind the tabs and stuff off the one you have, drill a hole for it and glue it into place. 
Paul,

Your part number finally did it for Radio Shack. Found three IN STOCK, at the old Radio Shack in Glendale on Verdugo Road (our old stompin' grounds!).NO other RS around this area had them. Goin' to get 'em now. Thanks again.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Just for the record, I have charging jacks available. same as Tony's and Radio Shack.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Del. I didn't know that.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
I stopped in at a Radio Shack today and picked up some 274-1583 jacks. It would appear that what shows online is not the same as what a store stocks.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 22 Feb 2013 01:41 PM 
Gary, 
I stopped in at a Radio Shack today and picked up some 274-1583 jacks. It would appear that what shows online is not the same as what a store stocks. Paul,

I got these at the RS in Montrose. Fits the charging plug. Part# 274-1576.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Paul. 
I was very careful to get the number of that Radio Shack part correct when I first started using them nearly 20 years ago. 
I guess I need to update my installation kit drawings for those that want to take advantage of the internal SPDT switch and use the charge jack to double up as a port for back up batteries in a trail car. 

From the Radio Shack info I could not find out something important like the pin size, but, I could vote to like it if I wanted to. What is the World coming to?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 22 Feb 2013 03:04 PM 
Thank you Paul. 
I was very careful to get the number of that Radio Shack part correct when I first started using them nearly 20 years ago. 
I guess I need to update my installation kit drawings for those that want to take advantage of the internal SPDT switch and use the charge jack to double up as a port for back up batteries in a trail car. 

From the Radio Shack info I could not find out something important like the pin size, but, I could vote to like it if I wanted to. What is the World coming to? Tony,

I bought three of the 1576's today....all they had in the store and NO one else had ANY in our area! So let me get this straight......the 1576 has no internal switch and the 1583 does? I'm using a DTDP center off switch. One side for charging and the other side for running or lights on. AND center off. I'm not an electronics person, so that's why I'm curious.







You guys are using this stuff everyday. But those of us in the "unwashed masses" don't have a clue. I'm starting to learn, only maybe too late in life.

Thanks to all of you for the help.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

They both work. Size N in Radio Shack talk is 2.5mm. I just prefer the 1583 because its physically smaller.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the 1583 type as when combined with a suitably wired DPDT ON -OFF switch, it can be used as an external access port for trail car back up batteries. A lick of black paint on the nut and base and the jack becomes invisible. 

If size N is 2.5 mm, what is the letter designation for the 2.1 mm pin? Or do Radio Shack not sell them?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
Glad you found the port. I'm like you - don't quite get this electronic stuff








Hopefully you can show it to me next week and it'll make sense to me. Pdf ing this thread for future reference.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 22 Feb 2013 04:22 PM 
{snip...}[/i] If size N is 2.5 mm, what is the letter designation for the 2.1 mm pin? Or do Radio Shack not sell them? 2.1mm pin = size 'M'









Search Results for “Size M Panel-mount Coaxial DC power Jack"[/b]


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 22 Feb 2013 05:10 PM 
Gary,

Hopefully you can show it to me next week and it'll make sense to me. 


Tommy








Rio Gracie 
Tommy,

Talked to Russ this afternoon and we will have Russ' "First Annual Battery Only Steam-up" next Wednesday morning after breakfast! Meet at my place at 8:00 am. I'll send the pertinent info by phone or email.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay








Me also has 2 battery Dismals to bring









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I just hijack my own thread?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve. 

One thing to remember about these jacks is the body of the jack is metal and depending on how they are wired up, will have a battery potential. Do not mount directly onto metal bodied locos as there could be a potential for a short circuit. Mount them on a styrene insulator panel.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 22 Feb 2013 07:59 PM 
Thanks Steve. 

One thing to remember about these jacks is the body of the jack is metal and depending on how they are wired up, will have a battery potential. Do not mount directly onto metal bodied locos as there could be a potential for a short circuit. Mount them on a styrene insulator panel. Tony,

Plastic car body...not a problem?


----------

